# سؤال محيرنى فى البلاطه ال(Solid Slab)



## أسامه نواره (23 أغسطس 2010)

هل يمكن تحميل كمره ساقطه (secondary beam) على كمره مقلوبه (Main beam ) ???? واذا كان يمكن ذلك ماهى الاحتياطات لذلك


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (23 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال جميل اعتقد ينفع .....بس لازم يكون فيه تفصيلة معينة للحديد المتداخل بين الكمرتين لتسمح بأن تكون المقلوبة رئيسية والساقطة ثانوية ....وياريت اصحاب الخبرة يفيدونا


----------



## life for rent (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
لا مشكلة فى ذلك....طلاما عمق الكمرة الثانوية الساقطة سيرتكز بصورة كلية على الكمرة المقلوبة الرئيسية





متابع مع حضرتك رأى الاساتذة


----------



## كاتي مرمر (23 أغسطس 2010)

الساقطة يكون سقوطها تحت بلاطة السقف أما المقلوبة فإن سقوطها يكون مقلوبا أي أن نقطة اتصال البلاطة مع السقف تكون أسفل الكمرة ... أما من ناحية التسليح فلا يوجد أي خلاف بينهما وكذلك لا فرق من حيث اسلوب التحميل وثقل الاحمال


----------



## رضا فايد (23 أغسطس 2010)

نعم عزيزى يمكنك تحميل كمرة ساقطة على كمرة مقلوبة ولكن يجب عمل هنجر من اسياخ الحديد على شكل كانة مع مراعاه حساب مساحة الهنجر ( as=reaction/ fy) مع مراعاة طول التماسك فى الكميرة الرئيسية بس انا مشعارف أنقل رسم توضيحى هنا


----------



## A.Bozan (23 أغسطس 2010)

نعم ولكن الكانات في تلك المنطقة يجب أن تتحمل الشد يعني بيصير متل كيس(الكمرة الثانوية) وانت حامله بايدك(كمرة رئيسية بمنسوب أعلى) وحمالات النايلون هي الكانات


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
نشكر جهودك علي الملتقي م اسامة نوارة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

اود اضافة استفسار مشابه لسؤال حضرتك هل يمكن ان نحمل كمرة ثانوية ساقطة علي رئيسية مدفونة؟؟؟؟؟

نشكر جميع الأخوة المشاركين في النقاشات المفيدة


----------



## الطويل زايد (23 أغسطس 2010)

يمكن تحميل كمرة ساقطة على كمرة محمولة , لا أعرف لماذا كل أخواني المهندسين اللذين كتبوا التعليقات السابقة مركزين على وضع حديد التسليح , أنا حسب معلوماتي أن الحمل ينتقبل عبر مادة الخرسانة و منها إلى حديد التسليح نأمل مراجعة عزم التشقق حيث تظهر الشقوق قبل إنفعال الحديد , لذا أقول أنه يمكن تحميل هذه الكمرة لطالما هما مشتركان في المقطع و يفضل أن يكون عمق الكرة المحمولة أقل من الكمرة الحاملة ( في جهة الإشتراك و ليس للأعلى ) , أما إذا كان عمق الكمرة المحمولة أكبر بكثير من عمق الكمرة الحاملة فلا أنصح بذلك.


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (23 أغسطس 2010)

هذا اقنراح لطريقة تفريد الحديد بين الكمرة الثانوية الساقطة وبين الرئيسية المقلوبة في البلاطة المصمتةsolid slab


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (23 أغسطس 2010)

اقترح ان نشكل الحديد الاساسي في الكمرة المقلوبة على شكل ((كرفاته))..ولا اعلم الاسم العلمي لها ...وذلك للنزول بالحديد الى مستوى الكمرة الساقطة والسماح للحديد في الكمرة الساقطة بالركوب على حديد الكمرة المقلوبة ..والله اعلم


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (23 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت يامهندسين ..لو يتدخل احد من اصحاب الخبرة ...والنظر في المقترح الموجود ..وايفادنا أكثر في هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## life for rent (24 أغسطس 2010)

دة تفريد الحديد


----------



## م/حسن عزت (24 أغسطس 2010)

التسليح عادى يا مهندس اسامة يعنى الكمرة المحمولة سواء كانت ساقطة او مقلوبة لابد ان يكون محمول على الكمرة الحاملة(الرئيسية )سواء كانت ساقطة او محمولة ايضا يعنى الفكرة مين شايل مين


----------



## م/حسن عزت (24 أغسطس 2010)

life for rent قال:


> دة تفريد الحديد


 حضرتك متأكد من شكل التفريدة دى ياباشمهندس؟


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (24 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## doha_4all (24 أغسطس 2010)

السؤال دلوقتى هنا 
ما هو الغرض الانشائى او المعمارى من هذه التركيبه


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ رضا فايد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *نعم عزيزى يمكنك تحميل كمرة ساقطة على كمرة مقلوبة ولكن يجب عمل هنجر من اسياخ الحديد على شكل كانة مع مراعاه حساب مساحة الهنجر ( as=reaction/ fy) مع مراعاة طول التماسك فى الكميرة الرئيسية بس انا مشعارف أنقل رسم توضيحى هنا*


 
طبعا اتفق معك فى الكلام السابق ولكن فقط يوجد معامل جاما للحديد = 1.15 حيث ( as=reaction/ fy/1.15) وطبعا هذا الحديد كله حديد كانات تعليق​


محمد حسنين محمود قال:


> هذا اقنراح لطريقة تفريد الحديد بين الكمرة الثانوية الساقطة وبين الرئيسية المقلوبة في البلاطة المصمتةsolid slab


 





بالطبع يتم عمل الكانات بهذا الشكل على أن يمتد حديد الكانات بمقدار 65 مره قطر السيخ من أعلى داخل الكمره الرئسيه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لكما صوما مقبولا ​


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (24 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> بالطبع يتم عمل الكانات بهذا الشكل على أن يمتد حديد الكانات بمقدار 65 مره قطر السيخ من أعلى داخل الكمره الرئسيه
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لكما صوما مقبولا ​


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي اسامة على فتح النقاش في هذا الموضوع...وكل عام وانت بخير​


----------



## ماجدان (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف الحال مهندس اسامه ؟؟؟؟

أولا : لى مبدأ يقول أن اى شىء ممكن فى عالم الهندسه المدنيه تصميما وتنفيذ 
طالما لم تتحد بقيود ماليه 

بالنسبه لتحميل كمره على كمره ........ طبعا جائز مش عايزه كلام 

بس لى راى مخالف للكثير فى موضوع ال ثانوى والرئيسى 

القطاع المحمل بالأحمال والمولد به قوى داخليه قطاع رئيسى لا محاله 
القطاع الغير محمل بالأحمال وبه قوى داخليه ناتج حمله الذاتى فقط هو قطاع ثانوى 

يعنى
الكمرتين طالما شايلين أحمال من البلاطه وفى طريقة ما لتوزيع الأحمال منهم وإليهم يبقى الأتنين كمرات رئيسيه 
أما الثانوى فهو ما يوضع للتربيط وفصل وتقليل البحور ولا يقاوم أحمال 

على عكس العاده التى جرت بأن الكمره الرئيسيه هى المرتكزه على الأعمده والثانويه هى الكابوليه او المرتكزه على كمرات 

هذا من الناحيه الاسميه أو الصفه الأسميه بمعنى أدق 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


أسامه نواره قال:


> هل يمكن تحميل كمره ساقطه (secondary beam) على كمره مقلوبه (main beam ) ???? واذا كان يمكن ذلك ماهى الاحتياطات لذلك



لنعرف كيف يتم ذلك إن كان جائزا 

يدرس تصميميا ثم تنفيذيا 

بالنسبه لكمره ساقطه ترتكز على كمره مقلوبه .....يجوز ؟؟

تصميميا ... ؟؟ .....لم لا !!!
المطلوب نقل ( مجازا ) رد الفعل المركز للكمره الساقطه والمتعامده على الكمره المقلوبه إلى الكمره المقلوبه ..... هل هو ممكن ؟؟؟ ........ 
نعم ممكن بحيث تعمل الكمره المقلوبه على شد رد الفعل من الكمره الساقطه 

تنفيذيا ....؟؟؟ . غير موجود تفصيله قياسيه ( لأنها حاله خاصه )..!!!
بالنسبه للقطاع الخرسانى 
المطلوب تداخل القطاع الخرسانى للكمره الساقطه مع المقلوبه وهذا ممكن نوعا ما ولكن سوف تتحول الكمره المقلوبه إلى مقلوبه وساقطه بمساحة مقطع الكمره الساقطه عند التداخل فى نفس الوقت ليدخل القطاع الخرسانى للكمره الساقطه داخل الجزء الساقط من الكمره المقلوبه ......ده معناه أنها تفصيله جديده لا يطلق عليها كمره مقلوبه 

أنما فى رأى يطلق عليها تفصيله لقطاع خرسانى أجتهد المصمم والمنفذ لتوزيع الحمل من الكمره الساقطه إلى الكمره المقلوبه 

بالنسبه للتسليح 
أستخدام نظام الهناجر لا محاله ......... ليه ؟؟
الكمره اللى كانت مقلوبه مطلوب منها تشد الأحمال من الكمره الساقطه للأعلى 
وده طبعا يحدث عن طريق تسليح نظام الهناجر المعروف لدى الجميع 

والله المستعان


----------



## life for rent (24 أغسطس 2010)

م/حسن عزت قال:


> حضرتك متأكد من شكل التفريدة دى ياباشمهندس؟



اه متأكد منه الحمد لله


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أغسطس 2010)

الاخت المهندسه/doha_4all
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *السؤال دلوقتى هنا *
> *ما هو الغرض الانشائى او المعمارى من هذه التركيبه*​


عندما يوجد مبنى به بدروم ومطلوب عمل سقف البدروم بلاطه ( solid slab) فان المتتطلبات المعماريه تتطلب عمل كمره مدخل البدروم مقلوبه فاذا كانت هذه الكمره محمل عليها كمره ساقطه فيحاول المهندس الانشائى تقليل سقوط الكمره الثانويه بقدر المستطاع ولكن لابد من سقوط جزء منها للاحتياجات الانشائيه لذلك نلجأ الى الحل السابق 
وهذه احدى الحالات التى يمكن شرحها كتابتا ولكن توجد حالات كثيره أخرى عندما نريد عمل البلاطه (Solid slab) ويوجد اختلاف فى معمارى الدور الارضى عن الدور الاول مثلا فاننا سوف نجد مثل هذه الحالات 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (24 أغسطس 2010)

سالدان قال:


> أولا : لى مبدأ يقول أن اى شىء ممكن فى عالم الهندسه المدنيه تصميما وتنفيذ
> طالما لم تتحد بقيود ماليه
> 
> بالنسبه للقطاع الخرسانى
> ...


 
اتفق معك تماما يامهندس احمد وشكرا على التوضيح


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/محمد حسنين محمود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لى رجاء صغير هو تعريف الكمره المقلوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (24 أغسطس 2010)

على حسب معلوماتي يا م \ اسامة فهي لT-secاو L-secمقلوب..على حسب موقعها طبعا وتستخدم كما قلت انت سابقا في تلافي السقوط لاسباب معماريه


----------



## ابوكيفه (25 أغسطس 2010)

لي استفسار بخصوص الكمره المقلوبه 
هل السيخ المكسح يكون وضعه عادي ام يتم قلبه
وهل الاسياخ الساقطه ايضا تبقي كما هي ام تبدل مكان الاسياخ المعلقه 
والف الف شكر لكل من يشارك لكي تعم الفائده


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أبو كيفه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السيخ المكسح يكون كما لو كانت كمره ساقطه تماما لاتغيير وكذلك الحديد السفلى 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا


----------



## eng man eng (27 أغسطس 2010)

أظن أنك لو تقصد بجعل الكمرة الساقطة أشبه بالعصب فأعتقد أنه لا مشكلة لكن بشرط أن تتأكد من توزيع الأحمال على العمدان القريبة منك لكن لو تقصد أن تكون الكمرا الساقطة كمرا مستقلة تقوم بوظائفها المعتاده في الأحمال !!! فأعتقد أن إجابات أعضاء غيري ستكون أصح من أن أقول رأيي المتواضع أمامهم


----------



## eng man eng (27 أغسطس 2010)

> نعم عزيزى يمكنك تحميل كمرة ساقطة على كمرة مقلوبة ولكن يجب عمل هنجر من اسياخ الحديد على شكل كانة مع مراعاه حساب مساحة الهنجر ( as=reaction/ fy) مع مراعاة طول التماسك فى الكميرة الرئيسية


 
ياليت أي أحد يوضح لنا ولو برسم كروكي


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (29 أغسطس 2010)

*يكــون التسليـح كالتالى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ مع كامل شكـــرى لصـاحب هذا السؤال الرائع و جميع الردود التى قام زملائى المهندسين بوضعهــا بهذا الموضوع يكــون رأيى المتواضــع جدا هو : 
لا يوجد مانع من تنفيذ هذه الحاله ان تكون كمره مقلوبه شايله كمـره ساقطــه , و يكــون التسليـح كالتالى فاذا اخدنا فى الاعتبار اشتراك الكمرتين المقلوبه و الساقطه فى منطقه هى البلاطه فبالتالى توجد امكانيه ان يرتكز الحديد العلوى للكمره الساقطه على الحديد السفلى للكمره المقلوبه و مع تكثيف عدد الكانات فى منطقه التقابل بين الكمرتين و تكون الكانه بشكل هنجر بالتالى يكون الحديد السفلى للكمره الساقطه متشال و بالتالى حققنا ان الكمره المقلوبه شالت كمره ساقطه ............. و سوف اوافيكم بالرسم ان امكن ان شاء الله تعالى 
رمضــــان كـــريـــم
م . معتــــــــز


----------



## eng_moukble (25 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع شيق بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## أحمد داود (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان الموضوع ده مش بيحصل اصلا لاننا ببساطه مش بنلجا للكمره المقلوبه الا فى حاله الرغبه لعدم وجود اى سقوط للكمرات وفى نفس الوقت مفيش مانع من ان سقوطها يكون لفوق 
وعلى كده مش من المنطقى انى اعمل كمره مقلوبه وارجع اعمل كمره ساقطه ثانويه والا فما فائده الكمره المقلوبه حينئذ؟؟؟


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اضافه الي الموضوع هذا رسم توضيحي للكمره الساقطه عندما تتلاقي مع كمره مقلوبه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

رضا فايد قال:


> نعم عزيزى يمكنك تحميل كمرة ساقطة على كمرة مقلوبة ولكن يجب عمل هنجر من اسياخ الحديد على شكل كانة مع مراعاه حساب مساحة الهنجر ( as=reaction/ fy) مع مراعاة طول التماسك فى الكميرة الرئيسية بس انا مشعارف أنقل رسم توضيحى هنا


 

:28: كلام سليم 



أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ رضا فايد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> ...


 
بداية اشكر الاخ الفاضل م اسامة والاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع علي هذا النقاش المثمر 

:28: كلام سليم - ولكن ليس كل الكانات يتم عملها بهذه الصورة 
انما الكانات الموجوده في منطقة التقاطع او منطقة تحميل الكمرة الساقطة علي المقلوبة فقط - بقيمة عرض الكمرة الساقطة - 
يعني لو الكمرة الساقطة عرضها 25 سم فيتم عمل هذه التفصيلة في مسافة 25 سم من الكمرة المقلوبة عند تقاطعها مع الكمرة الساقطة فقط ولا يتم عمل هذه التفصيلة في باقي اجزاء الكمرة المقلوبه 
وفي هذه الحاله هي ليست كانات بالمعني المفهوم انما هي تسليح يتحمل قوة الشد الناتجة عن هذا التحميل 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.mo3taz قال:


> ويكــون التسليـح كالتالى فاذا اخدنا فى الاعتبار اشتراك الكمرتين المقلوبه و الساقطه فى منطقه هى البلاطه فبالتالى توجد امكانيه ان يرتكز الحديد العلوى للكمره الساقطه على الحديد السفلى للكمره المقلوبه و مع تكثيف عدد الكانات فى منطقه التقابل بين الكمرتين و تكون الكانه بشكل هنجر بالتالى يكون الحديد السفلى للكمره الساقطه متشال و بالتالى حققنا ان الكمره المقلوبه شالت كمره ساقطه ............. و سوف اوافيكم بالرسم ان امكن ان شاء الله تعالى​رمضــــان كـــريـــم
> م . معتــــــــز


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي الفاضل المنطقة المشتركة بين الكمرتين عادة يكون عرضها صغير من 12 الي 25 سم حسب عرض الكمرات فكيف ستقوم بتكريب الحديد في هذه المنطقة لتحقق ان يكون التسليح العلوي للكمرة الساقطة فوق السفلي للمقلوبة؟؟؟؟؟؟
مشكورين جميع الأخوة و الأساتذة الأفاضل المشاركين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اخي الفاضل المنطقة المشتركة بين الكمرتين عادة يكون عرضها صغير من 12 الي 25 سم حسب عرض الكمرات فكيف ستقوم بتكريب الحديد في هذه المنطقة لتحقق ان يكون التسليح العلوي للكمرة الساقطة فوق السفلي للمقلوبة؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مشكورين جميع الأخوة و الأساتذة الأفاضل المشاركين


 
اعتقد ممكن الحديد السفلي للكمرة الساقطة يتم عمل زاويه له ويستمر في منطقة التقاطع داخل الكمرة المقلوبه لتحقيق طول التماسك المطلوب مع الخرسانة في الكمرة المقلوبه مع التاكد من ان نسبة الحديد المطلوبة لتحمل قوة الشد الناتجه عن رد الفعل متحققه كما افاد الزميل م رضا فايد والاخ م اسامة نوارة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هناك فقط تدقيق للرسم المرفق و في انتظار التعليق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> هناك فقط تدقيق للرسم المرفق و في انتظار التعليق


 
:28::28::28::20:
but the vertical main steel related to the reaction force at the junction of two beams on the inverted beam and it is better to be the same bars of drop beam main steel​ 
no relation between the upper main steel of inverted beam and the vertical main steel​


----------



## leone (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على الإفادة ونتمنى لكم دوام الرقي


----------



## ابو امامه (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم : نقاش علمي يثري المعلومات أتمنى أن يلقى سؤال طرحته قبل فترة تفاعلا مشابها وأعيده هنا وهو : يراد انشاء مسبح كاستثمار بأبعاد 10م*16م السؤال ما هي أفضل طريقة لتغطية هذه المساحة وكذلك تدفئتها. ودمتم.


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (18 فبراير 2012)

مهم جدا """"""
يجب التكد اولا من قوى القص عند الركيزة (الركيزة هنا هى الكمرة المقلوبة ) و تكون مساحة القص هى مساحة تداخل الكمرتين معا اى تكون سمك البلاطة فى عرض الكمرة الثانوية و d\2 من وش الركيزة ال d تكون سمك البلاطة


----------



## mzawaya2004 (18 فبراير 2012)

الكمرة المقلوبة نفس مواصفات الكمرة العادية من حيث حمل الاحمال فلا مانع ابدا


----------



## القافله (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مصطفى عمود (19 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد حسنين محمود قال:


> سؤال جميل اعتقد ينفع .....بس لازم يكون فيه تفصيلة معينة للحديد المتداخل بين الكمرتين لتسمح بأن تكون المقلوبة رئيسية والساقطة ثانوية ....وياريت اصحاب الخبرة يفيدونا


الرئيسية والثانوية ده بيعتمد على الستفنس relative Stiffness لكن اعتقد أن ما يقصده الزميل في سؤاله ليست كمرة جانبية إنما يقصد التعليق في كمرة وسطية لسبب أو لآخر المعماري عايز يعلق كمرة تحت في كمرة فوق مقلوبة.
لا يوجد اندهاش ولا حاجة الموضوع طبيعي لكن حاول تزود الكانات عند نقطة التقاطع لأنو قد ينشأ إجهادات شد إضافية عما لو كنت بتركز من فوق يعني بيم مرتكزة من النص والأطراف على عمدان من بحرين ابدا المومنت عادي والشير بيترسم ولو رحت على الساب أو الستاد برو حتحطها ركيزة Pin ويطلع معاك المنحنيات وكلو وهي تعتبر حمل رأسي عللي فوق .


----------



## zine eddine (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

لحساب وزن دور يجب 

استخراج reaction و يتم ضربها في 1.10 
فعلى ما تعبر نسبة 1.10 

1/ هل هي نسبة كتلة الاعمدة فقط 

2/ ام نسبة كتلة الاعمدة+ نسبة كتلة حوائط القص

وعلى اي اساس تم اعتماد 1.10 و ليس 1.6 او نسبة اخر


----------



## وسيمبوست (19 نوفمبر 2012)

zine eddine قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لحساب وزن دور يجب
> 
> ...



ماعلاقة هذا بالبوست؟
وماهي نسبة 1.6 المقصودة ؟

الرقم 1.1 به زيادة 10% تعبر غالبا عن وزن العمود وهذا رقم تقريبي لتسهيل الحل وحساب الاساسات تقريبيا
هذا والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## وسيمبوست (19 نوفمبر 2012)

أعتقد الحل الوحيد لارتكاز هذه الكمرة الساقطة على الأخرى المقلوبة هو عمل post من الكمرة الساقطة ليحملها ويصمم على tension force ويجب اعتبار ذلك في طول الحديد داخل الكمرة حيث يؤخذ الطول مساويا لوصلة tension أو bond length

هذا والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## حسام الفيومي (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ينفع بشرط ان جزء من الكمرة الرئيسية غير مقلوب وساقط ونفس عمق الكمرة اثانوية الساقطة حتي يتم سند الكمرة الثانوية بالكامل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (23 فبراير 2013)

ارجو ان يتم التوضيح اكثر بشان تشابه الكمرة المقلوبة بالكمرة الساقطة كذلك ارجو ارفاق تفصيله واضحة لكل الكلام الذي مر و لدي استفسار ما هو الهنجر و نظام الهناجر ان الموضوع مهم لانه قد يصادفنا في الحياة العملية فنتذكر استخدام هكذا تفصيل او اعادة تصميمها بما يتلائم مع هذه الفكرة اقصد فكرة الكمرة الساقطة الثانوية المحملة على الكمرة الرئيسية و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رزق فرج رزق (15 أبريل 2013)

يا ريت يا باش مهندس *محمد حسنين محمود* تفريده للحديد


----------



## reda eldemirdash (10 أكتوبر 2013)

صح كدة


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رائى الشخصى لايصلح بان كمره مقلوبه تكون اساسيه لكمره ساقطه هذا هو رائ شخصى


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> رائى الشخصى لايصلح بان كمره مقلوبه تكون اساسيه لكمره ساقطه هذا هو رائ شخصى


السؤال : لماذا أحياننا نقوم بعمل كمره ثانويه بحيث تكون مقلوبه ومرتكزه على كمره ساقطه رئيسيه؟؟؟ فهل من الممكن عمل العكس ؟؟ وعلى أى أساس علمى حكمت أن ذلك لايصلح ؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## thaher (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ممتاز جدا جدا


----------

